#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Не вспомню названия-помогите

## Геннадий Юрич

С год назад наткнулся на рутрекере многосерийный фильм. Там был маленький мальчик монах и его учитель. Там еще сцена была как кто-то из администрации пытался опорочить учителя-монаха в глазах мальчика пытаясь подкупить его. Просмотрел 1 серию всего. Фильм то ли Корейский то ли японский.

----------


## Kit

*100 лет чань-буддийского Мастера Сюй Юня*
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3926737

----------

Aion (21.09.2013), Геннадий Юрич (21.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2013)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Точно. Спасибо, а то уж не знаю что из художки посмотреть!

----------

